# Hangyafarmok, hangyatartás (úgy értem, otthon, a szobában)



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 4)

Na sziasztok, ezt se hittem hogy megtörténik velem... Sosem akartam semmi állatot tartani a lakásomban, teljesen ellenzem az ilyesmit. A kutyákat pláne. A macskákat szeretem, imádom, de őket se a lakásban.

Na de az imént megláttam egy hangyafarm képét... És azonnal beleszerettem! Tudjátok, az USA-ban élek, ami jó, és megéri, meg minden, de picit azért magányos vagyok, a rovarokat viszont mindig szerettem nézegetni már gyermekkoromban is. A róluk szóló filmeket is. Na de eddig meg se fordult a fejemben hogy ilyen is létezhet hogy hangyák a szobában... még a kertben csak-csak, de nincs kertem... És a szobám is picike. De ezek a hangyafarmok is kicsik, olyan tizenvalahány centisek csak, ami tök jó nekem, mert tudok a számára biztosítani akár úgy nagyjából 1 m × 0.5 m helyet is. Szóval, akár még bővülhet is majd később a kezdőkészlet.

Úgy döntöttem hát, belevágok! Meg is csekkoltam az ebay-en a lehetőségeket, ezt néztem ki:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latest-3D-A...e-Watch-Live-Ants-Toy-Gift-Kid-/262069408913?

Nem világos azonban előttem, az eladó küld-e hozzá élő hangyákokat is, megkérdeztem tőle, most várom a választ.

Na most e topikot amiatt nyitottam, hátha van errefelé valaki más olyan hölgy vagy úr is, akinek ez már a hobbyja vagy tervezi ő maga is hogy ilyesmibe vág bele, s kicserélhessük a tapasztalatainkat. Pláne abban szeretném ha valaki tanácsot adna, amennyiben nem kapok a farmba azonnal élő hangyákat a csomagban (azzal együtt), akkor milyen fajtát vegyek majd bele, meg ilyesmi. meg hogy mit szeretnek, stb. Tudom, utánaolvashatok a kérdésnek, nyilván fogok is, de hangulatosabb, ha kötetlenül is dumálhatok olyasvalakikkel, akiket szintén érdekel e téma, barátságosabb, na, és azt is bevallom, jól megaszondván a Zőszinteséget, hogy elegem van már a sok politikai témájú veszekedésből ami a főoldalra kitett cikkek kommentjeiben történik, úgysincs semmi értelme a dolognak, senkit se tudok meggyőzni a nézeteimről, de engem se tud meggyőzni más, szóval felesleges, na, és én nem veszekedni szeretek amúgyse. Sokkal jobb lehet azonban a hangulat, ha az ember a hobbyjáról fórumozik.

Tehát akinek van már tapasztalata vagy ha nincs is de hirtelen kedvet kapott rá, jöjjön! Várok mindenkit aki „hangyás” lett! (de tessék észben tartani, még egy hangyám sincs, csak megrendelem őket a napokban! S még az is időbe telhet amíg a kis kínaiak elpostázzák a készletet!)


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 5)

Hm, van egy kis probléma. Utánanézve a dolgoknak, élő hangyákat még csak kaphatok itt könnyen, de KIRÁLYNŐ NÉLKÜL. Az USA törvényei sajnos tiltják a hangyakirálynők államok közti utaztatását... Ugye mert nem óhajtanak holmi új hangyakolóniákat itt-ott... Márpedig nekem elvem hogy valamit vagy teljesértékűen csinálok, vagy sehogy. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy a királynő a leglátványosabb...

Most passzban vagyok, mert nem tudom mi legyen. Az kissé meredek, hogy én menjek ki valahova és kezdjek el kibányászni egy bolyt, remélve megtalálom a királynőjét. Vagy próbáljak szerezni ilyet valami egyetemtől ahol hangyákkal foglalkoznak? Vagy találjak valakit aki megszegve a törvényt, küld nekem? (hm, nem szép dolog a törvényszegés, és valahol meg is értem ezt a törvényt, mert van benne ráció. A baj az hogy túl általános, legalább azon hangyakirálynők küldözgetését kéne engedélyezni, amik abban az államban eleve élő fajokba tartoznak).


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 5)

Hat....szoval en nem szeretem a hangyakat es irtottam mindennel ano ,meg otthon eltem, mert a hazhoz valahogy allandoan keretlen vendegkent erkeztek brancsostol.
MAr reg kint eltem meg innen is kuldtem haza Anyukamnak hangya irtot hatha a kulfoldi hangyairtohoz nincsenek hozzaszokva es angolosan tavoznak a hazbol es kornyekerol.
Azok a hangyak szivosak voltak ellenalltak minden irtasnak. 

Hogy te szereted oket , ok. Kivancsi vagyok azert hogy fogod magad erezni a tarsasagukba magad.
az en velemenyem ilyen ugyben nem mervado mert semmilyen allatot /kutya macska kivetelevel/ nem szeretnek a lakasomba. Biztos ez az utalat onan is van a gyerkekeim mindenfele csuszo maszo bogarat kigyot pokot bekat haza hordtak es nem egyszer kaptam majdnem infaktust a ijedelmembe mikor a fordokadba ulve araszol felem egy kigyo. 
Feltenyernyi nagy poktol is fraszt kaptam mikor feloltottam a furdoszobaba a villanyt es a tukron elkezdett masirozni.
Mar hivtam volna a bogar irtokat mikor egyik gyerek mondta ne oljem meg oket mert akkor osszeszedik es elviszik a baratjukhoz, es igy derult ki hogy van teknos beka 2 db sima beka 3, 2 pok, siklo meg km 70cm kigyo mondtak nem az de hat nem tudtak meggyozni.....
A vege az lett vennem kellett 3 uveg akvarium felet ahol biztonsagban vannak es nem koricalnak a lakasba.
potom $150 dollarert.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 5)

Melitta írta:


> Hat....szoval en nem szeretem a hangyakat es irtottam mindennel ano ,meg otthon eltem, mert a hazhoz valahogy allandoan keretlen vendegkent erkeztek brancsostol.
> MAr reg kint eltem meg innen is kuldtem haza Anyukamnak hangya irtot hatha a kulfoldi hangyairtohoz nincsenek hozzaszokva es angolosan tavoznak a hazbol es kornyekerol.
> Azok a hangyak szivosak voltak ellenalltak minden irtasnak.
> 
> ...



Ha ennyi sokfajta állat volt már odahaza nálatok, hát most mondd, nbem lett volna egyszerűbb, ha te menekülsz be az akváriumba, s hagyod nekik a lakást ha már úgyis ott vannak?

Na de a viccet félretéve, kiválóan érezném magam a hangyáimmal (miért is ne, gondolom rég rájöttél már hogy amúgyis „hangyás” vagyok, vélhetőleg születésemtől kezdve eleve...), ugyanis még szép hogy nem az ágyamban tartanám őket... gondolom nem kattintottál a fentebb beidézett ebay-es linkre, holott azon az oldalon szemrevételezhetnéd a csinos kis plasztik terráriumot amiben laknának a kicsikék, s ahonnan NEM TUDNAK KIJÖNNI. Az egész nincs 20 cm mindegyik irányba. Nyilván, ha idegen hangya jönne a szobámba „from outdoor”, azonnal előkapnám én is a rovarirtót, ami amúgyis mindig a közelemben van.

De tudod más a „rokon” bug, és más az ellenség, ami orvul közelít, akit nem hívtam meg...


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 5)

Végre egy érdekes téma! 
Ahogy olvasgatok a neten van ahol azt írják nem kell hozzá királynő.
Itt sok információt olvashatsz:
http://hangyasz.blogspot.hu/


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 5)

Beka Holt írta:


> Végre egy érdekes téma!
> Ahogy olvasgatok a neten van ahol azt írják nem kell hozzá királynő.
> Itt sok információt olvashatsz:
> http://hangyasz.blogspot.hu/



Ismerem azt a blogspotot... De az nem igaz, hogy „nem kell” hozzá királynő. Olyan értelemben persze nem kell, hogy anélkül is elélnek egy darabig, a csupa dolgozó. Főleg zselés „táptalajon”. Akkor külön etetni se kell őket, mert magát a zselét eszik, amibe járatokat fúrkálnak. Amiket az ebay-en árulnak, főleg épp ilyenek, nem utolssorban amiatt, mert ezt jól meg lehet világítani lámpákkal, s így minden látszik alaposan.

Na de mint írtam, ÉN ha csinálok valamit, komolyan akarom csinálni. Tehát királynővel. Hogy szaporodhassanak is meg minden. Nem kell megijedni, mert a hangyák (ellentétben az emberekkel...) kiválóan kordában tudják tartani a szaporodásukat, azaz a szaporodásuk kizárólag 2 tényező függvénye: van-e elegendő hely, és 2. van-e elegendő tápanyag. Amennyiben tehát nem növelem meg a terrárium méretét, nem fognak szaporodni és kész. Viszont ADDIG igenis fognak szaporodni, ameddig be nem töltik a terrárium teljes méretét a nekik megfelelő népsűrűséggel, és épp ezt akarom! Ehhez pedig kell királynő is ugyebár.

Továbbá, én nem zselén akarom tartani őket, hanem olyan hangyafajt akarok ami megeszik magvakat is meg bogarakat is. Időközben utánanéztem ennek, s úgy tűnik nekem a „Messor structor” fajta felelne meg, az efféle mindenevő, jó nagy is, látványos... Na most van az hogy van ami miatt sajnálhatom hogy hazát cseréltem... ez ugyanis egészen közönséges „magyar hangya”, jóformán mindenütt van Magyarországon. Hát képzeld el, Beka, micsoda pech, átmentem az Óperenciás Tengeren is túlra, s kiderül hogy akármilyen bogaras vénember vagyok is, az én igényeimnek a legjobban az egyik legközönségesebb óhazai hangyafaj felelne meg!

Gondolom persze akad azért bőven USA-i hangya is ami jó lenne nekem, de még nem néztem utána kellőképp az itteni fajoknak. Na de minek is, ha a szabályozás miatt azok királynőiből se kaphatok... A végén tényleg nem marad más, mint hogy befogjak én magam királynőt, de az elég macerás dolog lesz, mert kezdjük azzal, nem is biztos hogy épp elkapok egy hangyarajzást, s ha mégis, semmi garancia rá hogy felismerem a királynőt. És még akkor se biztos hogy olyan fajta lesz az a hangya ami nekem megfelelne.

Ki hinné, boldogan megfizetném a profi szolgáltatást hogy küldjék a kicsikémet, magamban már nevet is adtam neki, de hiába, ha errefelé ezt nem szabad...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 5)

Be kell lássam, van Magyarországnak is előnye! Van amiben jobb mint az USA. Jobbak a hangyái... meg a hangyákra vonatkozó törvényei... Legalábbis SZÁMOMRA jobbak lennének. Na, mondjuk a hangyák kedvéért azért nem fogok visszamenni...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 6)

Megrendeltem a topiknyitóban leírt ebay-linken található zselés hangyafarmot végülis. Igaz, ebben nincs királynő. Semmi baj. Tartom őket amíg élnek, s ismerkedem így a hangyatartással. Tapasztalatokat szerzek.. A dolgozó hangyák pár hónapig élnek, azaz nagyjából ezen a nyáron s ősszel. Gondolom, addigra kajálják majd meg a zselét is. Utána szépen kitisztítom a lakhelyüket, teszek bele finom homokot meg mindent amit kitalálok, s addig a környéken járva kinézek majd valami egészen picike hangyabolyt. Mikor eljön az idő, igenis KIÁSOM... és kész, pont! Nyilván nem egy többezer lakosú nagy kolóniának esek majd neki. Aztán vagy sikerül meglelnem a királynőt, vagy nem. Ha elegendően sokat kísérletezem, sikerülni fog. Szerencsére, itt közel az erdő is, mező is, nem a Manhattanban lakom... S garantáltan olyan hangyákok lesznek, amik errefelé őshonosak, nem szegek meg semmi törvényt!


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 6)

Kész vagyok, azt hittem vicc DDDDD
Már tudom miket fogok árulni kint 
Mi begyepesedett óvilágiak meg ott tartunk, hogy írtuk őket, amikor el is lehetne adni DD


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 7)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Kész vagyok, azt hittem vicc DDDDD
> Már tudom miket fogok árulni kint
> Mi begyepesedett óvilágiak meg ott tartunk, hogy írtuk őket, amikor el is lehetne adni DD



Nézd, ha te lehetsz Tücsök, én miért is ne lehetnék hangyás, hehehe?


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 7)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Nézd, ha te lehetsz Tücsök, én miért is ne lehetnék hangyás, hehehe?



Természetesen, elfogadom. Te tudsz hangyászni én pedig muzsikálni 8)


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 8)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Természetesen, elfogadom. Te tudsz hangyászni én pedig muzsikálni 8)



Hát, ha egy fokkal szebb vagy mint a bányarém, s még valóban tudsz muzsikálni is, boldog lennék ha a szobámban ciripelnél, mert a zenét nagyon szeretem. És megnyugtatlak, ha jönnek a hideg téli napok, nem hagynám hogy éhen halj mint a mesében, hanem adnék abból, amit szorgosan összehangyászkodtam. Elvégre, feltételezhető hogy nagyobb kedvvel dolgoztam zeneszóra, s emiatt a plusz gyarapodásom egy része joggal illeti meg a tücsikémet...


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Hát, ha egy fokkal szebb vagy mint a bányarém, s még valóban tudsz muzsikálni is, boldog lennék ha a szobámban ciripelnél, mert a zenét nagyon szeretem. És megnyugtatlak, ha jönnek a hideg téli napok, nem hagynám hogy éhen halj mint a mesében, hanem adnék abból, amit szorgosan összehangyászkodtam. Elvégre, feltételezhető hogy nagyobb kedvvel dolgoztam zeneszóra, s emiatt a plusz gyarapodásom egy része joggal illeti meg a tücsikémet...



Na akkor szebb mesét írunk, mert engem zavart, hogy a hangya kidobta a tücsköt, pedig gyerekként is úgy gondoltam a tücsök értéket hoz létre a muzsikájával, meg örömet, aztán megvígasztaltam magam, a tücsök legalább fél évig boldogan élt 
Itt hátul a mezőn már nagyon muzsikálnak esténként. Ha szeretnéd felveszek neked egy kis tücsökzenét a rokonoktól


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 8)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Na akkor szebb mesét írunk, mert engem zavart, hogy a hangya kidobta a tücsköt, pedig gyerekként is úgy gondoltam a tücsök értéket hoz létre a muzsikájával, meg örömet, aztán megvígasztaltam magam, a tücsök legalább fél évig boldogan élt
> Itt hátul a mezőn már nagyon muzsikálnak esténként. Ha szeretnéd felveszek neked egy kis tücsökzenét a rokonoktól



Na akkor valamiben hasonlóan gondolkozunk. LaFontaine meg ne nyugodjék békében!

A tücsköt illetően meg, hát látod, nekem saját hangyák kellenek (állítólag már a postán ücsörögnek Kínában...), így saját tücsök is kéne... Még ha nem is Tímea, hehehe... Van amúgy nekem a gépemen számos „zene” fájl, hogy természet hangjai, stb, szoktam is hallgatni őket.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

Kínai hangyás leszel? DD


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 8)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Kínai hangyás leszel? DD



Nem tudom, milyen hangyákat tesznek bele, milyen a fajtájuk... gondolom gazdaságosan oldják meg: felkapkodják az első pár darabot ami a lakásuk közelében mászkál... „kici, óccó” hangyákok lesznek...


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 8)

pffffffffffff
Azt hittem már vannak képek a farmról, erre mesét átírtok 
Rendetlenek vagytok  Tessék már bemutatni a társbérlőket!


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Nem tudom, milyen hangyákat tesznek bele, milyen a fajtájuk... gondolom gazdaságosan oldják meg: felkapkodják az első pár darabot ami a lakásuk közelében mászkál... „kici, óccó” hangyákok lesznek...


jaja nekem is ez jutott eszembe jó tesszék óccó 
műanyag utánzatokat kapsz majd DD
nemhogy szóltál volna küldtem volna ingyé 
hangyákat az óhazából 

jaja le Fontaine!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 8)

Beka Holt írta:


> pffffffffffff
> Azt hittem már vannak képek a farmról, erre mesét átírtok
> Rendetlenek vagytok  Tessék már bemutatni a társbérlőket!



Majd ha megérkeznek. Nehéz lesz nekik az út, attól tartok.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 8)

TücsökTímea írta:


> jaja nekem is ez jutott eszembe jó tesszék óccó
> műanyag utánzatokat kapsz majd DD
> nemhogy szóltál volna küldtem volna ingyé
> hangyákat az óhazából
> ...




A mese mai változata amúgy, a la hungarian version:

—A tücsök egész nap hegedült, s nem dolgozott semmit. Emiatt hajléktalan lett.
—A hangya gürcölt, dolgozott rogyásig, s felépült a szép házacskája, sok emelettel, s megszülte belé rengeteg porontyát.
—Eljött a tél. A hangyának nem volt több munkája a mezőn. Nem tudta fizetni a háza részleteit. Kilökték a házából.
—Jött egy hideg éjszaka, s ekkor mindegyikük megfagyott: a tücsök is, a hangya is.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> A mese mai változata amúgy, a la hungarian version:
> 
> —A tücsök egész nap hegedült, s nem dolgozott semmit. Emiatt hajléktalan lett.
> —A hangya gürcölt, dolgozott rogyásig, s felépült a szép házacskája, sok emelettel, s megszülte belé rengeteg porontyát.
> ...



Ez rusnya mese, de sajnos igaz.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

Bizony, gyerekek, sokan odavesztek azon a télen a hangyák és a tücskök népéből, de volt egy-két leleményes, akiknek sikerült átvészelniük azt a zord telet. A hangya ismét nekiveselkedett tavasszal a nagy munkának, a tücsök is ciripelgetett, de nagyon nyomasztották az elmúlt idők történései. Történt, - mivel a tücsök sok helyen megfordult, ahol húzta a talpalávalót - hallotta a népeket beszélni, van ahol nincs tél, de van olyan hely is ahol fizetnek a jó muzsikáért, nem csak ropnak rá. Gondolkozott nagyon a tücsök, vajon igazat beszélnek-e a jövevények, de tovább okoskodott, itthon megint jön a tél, jönnek a gonosz király emberei, nyáron sem adakoznak az emberek a szívük megvidámításáért, aztán meg jön a hideg meg, odaveszhetek, mint tavaly a sok rokon, no meg a hangyáék, hét elmegyek én megnézem azt a világot, hisz, ha igazat beszéltek jobb jöhet, míg ha nem, hát itthon is csak megfagynék. Elindulok hát..


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Majd ha megérkeznek. Nehéz lesz nekik az út, attól tartok.


éss.... vettél már kínai szótárt? DDD


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 9)

TücsökTímea írta:


> éss.... vettél már kínai szótárt? DDD



Felesleges lenne. A hangyák csendesek. Nem kotyognak állandóan, mint a nők, nem bőgnek mint a tehenek, nem zümmögnek mint a tolakodó legyek... épp emiatt jók az olyan elvont fazonoknak mint én, ki állandóan csak programozik.
De nyugodt lehetsz, kiváló orruk van! Biztosra veheted, amint beteszem nekik a napi 1 csepp mézet csemegének, azonnal megértik a kínai eszükkel is, hogy itt az etetési idő!

Alig várom már hogy megérkezzenek az én Drágaszágaim...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 9)

Jiangyinban adták fel, s már Suzhouban vannak... Lehet hogy soká kell várni rájuk. Mert:

Estimated delivery *Sat, May 14 - Sat, May 28*


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 9)

Amúgy, a leendő farmról képek (forrás ebay):


 




 
A kép annyiból nem korrekt, hogy nem homokkal érkezik a „fészek”, hanem zselével. De majd ILYEN LESZ, ha szerzek királynőt is. A királynőnek homok kell, mert zselében nem tud fészket építeni, s petézni.
Ami most érkezik, zselésen, kb ilyesmi lesz:


----------



## Özsed (2016 Május 9)

Ez zseniális. Nekem is kell egy ilyen!


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 9)

Mézet??? Nem tudtam, hogy már a hangyáknál is lehet találni 8)


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 9)

TücsökTímea írta:


> Mézet??? Nem tudtam, hogy már a hangyáknál is lehet találni 8)



Azt nem a hangyák gyűjtik vagy csinálják, a mézet, hanem enni szereteik. Csemege nekik.


----------



## TücsökTímea (2016 Május 9)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Azt nem a hangyák gyűjtik vagy csinálják, a mézet, hanem enni szereteik. Csemege nekik.



Igen, a Mackók is, de ha a hangyáknak van otthon mézük, akkor barátok, ahogy a Nyuszi is


----------



## szecsőd (2016 Május 20)

Én inkább megszabadulni szeretnék a hangyakolóniámtól. Már szétrágtak egy kerítést meg egy pergolát, most az ablakunkba fészkelték be magukat. Csak remélni tudom, hogy nem mentek bele a tetőbe. Több, mint egy centis hangyák, szívesen elviheti bárki.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 20)

szecsőd írta:


> Én inkább megszabadulni szeretnék a hangyakolóniámtól. Már szétrágtak egy kerítést meg egy pergolát, most az ablakunkba fészkelték be magukat. Csak remélni tudom, hogy nem mentek bele a tetőbe. Több, mint egy centis hangyák, szívesen elviheti bárki.


A mázlista... Egy centis hangyák... ILYENEK KELLENÉNEK NEKEM!

Megérkezett a csomag amúgy, persze a takarékos kínaiak épp a hangyákokat hagyták ki belőle. Amúgy pont olyan mint a képeken itt fentebb. Napokkal előbb megérkezett már, de itt állandóan estt az eső mostanáig, egy fia hangyát nem taláőltam odakint, pedig még a köveket is felforgattam. Aztán elállt az eső, kicsit később találtam valamiféle hangyákat, apró feketéket, szerintem tök ugyanazok mint Magyarországon. Betttem belőlük vagy egy tucatot, aztán elmentem fürdeni. Mire kijöttem a kádból, majdnem mind megszöktek... ugyanis nem üvegcsövek vannak ott oldalt, hanem műanyagok, és semmiféle módon nincsenek fixen odaerősítve, csak bedugva a lyukba! Én meg kis naív azt hittem, a fennmaradó pici résen nem tudnak kimenni a hangyák. De persze hogy kimentek...
Kipateroltam őket, majd a csöveket leszedtem, szerencsére volt dugasz a csomagban a lyukakhoz, bedugtam őket. A következő adag is ugyanilyen hangyák voltak, most már nem szöktek ki, de mert nagyon picik voltak, beleragadtak a mézcseppbe amit betettem nekik. Na erre teljes takarítás, aztán 2 napig lakó nélkül volt a farm. Tegnap megyek az úton, már majdnem otthon vagyok, erre a lábam előtt egy pompás példány... nagy, majdnem félcentis fekete hangya! Épp olyan amilyenről álmodtam! De iszonyú gyorsan szaladt, alig bírtam elkapni... (meg is bámultak hogy mire vadászom...) Sajnos csak ez az egy volt ott. Betettem a lakosztályába, azóta ott él de magányos. Az egész környéket bekóboroltam újabb példányokért, de nem tudtam rájönni hol a fészkük. Világutazó lehetett a kis aranyos hogy idáig elkóborolt... Tegnap fogtam egy másik fajta hangyát, az is fekete volt, nem olyan pici mint a legelsők, de e nagynál kisebb. Beraktam őt is oda. Mire reggel felébredtem, halott volt, a nagy kicsinálta. Félig meg is ette. A zselét nem fogyasztja, nem kell neki.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 21)

Azannyát, kannibál hangya?
Figyelj, ez komoly, hogy az utcán vadásztál rá? 
Ezek után le a kalappal előtted!
Ha egy ismerősöm picifiacskája hazajön nyaralni addig fogom zaklatni a kölköt míg egy egész rakományt magával nem visz neked ősszel mikor megy vissza az egyetemre!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Azannyát, kannibál hangya?
> Figyelj, ez komoly, hogy az utcán vadásztál rá?
> Ezek után le a kalappal előtted!
> Ha egy ismerősöm picifiacskája hazajön nyaralni addig fogom zaklatni a kölköt míg egy egész rakományt magával nem visz neked ősszel mikor megy vissza az egyetemre!



Lehetetlen, de azért köszi hogy felajánlottad. Ahhoz hogy megkapjam, el kéne árulnom a c ímemet, de az azért nem áll szándékomban. Gyermekkoromban ált.isk.-ben meg kellett tanulnunk egy ruszki dalt, 2 sorára még emlékszem is, magyaros átiratban valahogy így szól:

—Moj adresz nye dom i nye ulica,
moj adresz Szavjetszkij Szajúz!

ami annyit jelent:

—A lakcímem nem ház(szám) és utca,
a lakcímem a Szovjetúnió!

Na ennek mintájára mondhatom, hogy az én lakcímem egyszerűen az USA. Aki pontosabbra kíváncsi, érdeklődjék az NSA-nál, az könnyedén kiderítheti.

És igen, az úton vadásztam rá. Kérlek ne ítélj el nagyon érte, hanem nézd el nekem mint egy emberi gyengeséget: annyira pompás, gyönyörű ébenfekete példány, és olyan hatalmas, hogy muszáj volt megszereznem! Holott tényleg meg kellett harcolnom érte, mert irtó fürge volt, ha hiszed ha nem, de majdnem olyan gyorsan futott ahogy én gyalogolok, ugyanakkor viszont nekem vigyáznom kellett rá, nehogy akkora sebességgel nyúljak feléje, hogy agyonnyomjam! Hiszen épen kellett!

Nem volt könnyű, na. De hát kellett egy lakótárs, s ha már nő nem jön hozzám, legalább egy hangyám legyen... Tudom, ezek után is elmondható rólam, hogy „se kutyája, se macskája”, de legalább az nem, hogy „nincs senkije se”! Hogy is ne volna, micsoda képtelen rágalom ez! Nekem IGENIS VAN valakim, NEKEM VAN HANGYÁM! Nem is akármilyen!

Bár így utólag belegondolva, lehet hogy kisebb fáradság lett volna egy jó hangyaszimulációt leprogramoznom a számítógépembe...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 21)

Hangyas palikhoz nem szivesen jarnak a holgyek mert mi van ha kiszabadul es megcsipi..................


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 21)

Melitta írta:


> Hangyas palikhoz nem szivesen jarnak a holgyek mert mi van ha kiszabadul es megcsipi..................


Mindegy, mert eddig se jártak hozzám szívesen. Mondjuk, annyi pénzem már bőven van hogy hívhatnék prostit, s hozzá a jobban kinézőekből is simán, de addig nem alacsonyodom le, mert tudod én úgy vagyok ezzel, hogy aki velem van, annak ezt illik megtiszteltetésnek tekintenie, hehehe!

Na de komolyra fordítva a szót (bár csak félig vicceltem...) itt nálam nem ez az egyszem hangya az igazi baj, tudod, de az se lenne baj ha volna belőlük odabent még 3 tucat. Azok a hangyák a gond, amik a fejemben mászkálnak, ott belül... a „bogarak”... bogarasság... „bugos” a szoftver ami a biológiai komputeremben van... És lehetetlen a javítása.

Tulajdonképpen nagyon okosak a nők, akiknek nem kellek. Nem lennének boldogok velem.

Na megyek is programozni...


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 21)

Miért kellene elárulni a címedet? Megírtam volna neked hol találod, csak oda kellett volna menned és elvinni a hangyákat. Ti pasik mindent túl komplikáltok  De, nem vagyok tolakodó úgyhogy ez kilőve.
Viszont van egy ötletem. Bárhol laksz biztos van a környéken park, én a helyedben azt csinálnám, hogy keresnék egy kényelmes padot, szétszórnék egy kevés cukrot a közelében, ezt addig csinálnám míg a szorgalmas apróságok felfedezik. Pár napon belül összetudnád szedni a farmra a lakóidat.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Miért kellene elárulni a címedet? Megírtam volna neked hol találod, csak oda kellett volna menned és elvinni a hangyákat. Ti pasik mindent túl komplikáltok  De, nem vagyok tolakodó úgyhogy ez kilőve.
> Viszont van egy ötletem. Bárhol laksz biztos van a környéken park, én a helyedben azt csinálnám, hogy keresnék egy kényelmes padot, szétszórnék egy kevés cukrot a közelében, ezt addig csinálnám míg a szorgalmas apróságok felfedezik. Pár napon belül összetudnád szedni a farmra a lakóidat.



Már megtettem. De csak azok az egészen apró sznte mikroszkopikus hangyákok csődültek oda, amik nekem nem jók, mert azok szerintem még a papírzsebkendő lyukain is átmásznának. Nekem ilyen szép, nagy, mondhatnám szinte „gusztusos” hangyák kellenének!

És ha itt park nincs is a közelben, de fasor igen, erdő sincs messze, de annyira hogy ha hiszed ha nem, még rézfejű mokasszinkígyót is találtam tavaly a lépcsőn... illetve nem is én, hanem a főnököm felesége. Sikoltozott is, és épp a nevemet, tudta kit kell hívni, ismert már hogy vagyok olyan őrült hogy nem ijedek meg a mérgeskígyótól se... odarohantam, akkor persze még nem tudtam mi vár... Na de csak bébi volt, alig 30 centi hosszú. Épp volt nálam egy kb 5 literes üres üveg, savanyúkáposzta volt benne korábban, (de már kipucoltam), ebbe beleédesgettem a kicsikét, lezártam, lyukakat ütöttem a tetőbe... aztán vártuk a nagyfőnököt hogy mi legyen a döntés felőle. Az azt mondta előbb hogy vigyem el pár száz méterre és engedjem el, de a felesége hallani se akart az ötletről, mert mi lesz ha megnő, közben meg a gyermekei errefelé játszanak (a hölgy gyermekei, nem a kígyó gyermekei...)

Így végül az lett a sorsa hogy megbíztak az „eliminálásával”. Jellemző a dologra amíg vártuk a főnököt (épp dolga volt máshol), addig a neje azt se merte hogy a szobában őrizgesse a kígyóval teli üveget, holott garantáltam neki hogy nem tud onnan kibújni. Muszáj voltam átmenetileg a szobámban raktározni őkelmét. (A kisfia annál inkább szerette volna az üveget őrizgetni, meg is ígérte hogy nem nyitja ki, de az anyuka rám parancsolt hogy a kezébe ne merjem adni, mert bár nagyon kedvel, de ha ilyet teszek, abban a pillanatban visszazavar Barbáriába... Mondjuk, ezt felesleges volt mondania, mert ENNYI eszem azért nekem is van még).

Szóval közel a természet, csak azért írtam le ezt. Idővel tuti megtalálom a nagy fekete hangyákok bolyát is. Azt azért én is jobban szeretem mint a kígyókat. (Persze, jó lesz vigyáznom hogy a hangyakeresés közben össze ne fussak a bébikígyó anyukájával...)

És ezek után még valaki azt mondja, az USA-ban már teljesen tönkretették a természetet?! Hiszen házhoz jön!


----------



## Mályvacukor (2016 Május 21)

Ha már kedvenceid lettek a hangyák, egy kis érdekesség róluk.

*"ÉRDEKES FELFEDEZÉSEK A HANGYÁKRÓL

Új kutatások révén több érdekes felfedezés mellett az is kiderült, mit tanulhatnánk a hangyáktól.* 

*A rabszolga hangyák bosszúja*
Létezik egy hangyafaj, mely más hangyabolyokat támad meg, hogy az elrabolt hangyák gondozzák a lárvákat. Susanne Foitzik hangyakutató tanulmányozta a fajt, és arra jött rá, hogy néhány bolynál ez visszaüthet. A Protomognathus americanus hangyakolóniai rabszolgatartóként is ismertek, mivel megtámadják a rivális kolóniákat, elrabolják onnan a lárvákat. Ezeket arra használják, hogy a saját lárváikat gondozzák. Az ingyenmunkának azonban ára van.

Foitzik New Yorkban, Nyugat-Virginiában és Ohióban tanulmányozta a hangyák viselkedését, és talált olyan kolóniákat, amelyek visszatámadtak. Ezekben is úgy kezdődött az egész, hogy a Protomognathus americanus megtámadta a másik faj – ezúttal a Temnothorax longispinosus – otthonát, majd elrabolta a fiatal egyedeket.

A probléma akkor adódott, amikor az elrabolt hangyák elkezdtek felnőni: ekkor ugyanis egy kémiai anyagot bocsátanak ki magukból, ami megkülönbözteti őket a nevelt hangyáktól. A felnövekvő rabszolgák ezután már ellenségként tekintettek a nevelt hangyákra, és magukra hagyták vagy akár meg is ölték azokat. Végül a rabszolga kolónia túlélési esélyei jobbak voltak, a rabszolga hangyák lárváinak 85 százaléka élte túl a megfigyelési időszakot, a rabszolgatartók lárváinak azonban csak a 45 százaléka.

*





Öngyilkos termeszek védik a kolóniát*

Kolóniájuk védelme érdekében öngyilkos merényleteket követnek el egyes termeszek. Támadás esetén a törzsükön cipelt, méreggel teli zsákokat kirepesztik és ragadós folyadékot szabadítanak fel, ami más fajok számára mérgező. Mivel idővel az állatok rágó szájszervének élessége csökken, és így kevésbé aktívan vehetik ki részüket a táplálékkeresésből, elsősorban a kolónia öregjei szolgálják ilyen módon a társadalmat.

Jan Sobotnik, a Cseh Tudományos Akadémia szakértője és munkatársai a Neocapritermes taracua nevű fajnál fedezték fel a robbanékony kis zsákokat, amelyek a termeszek tora és potroha között találhatók. A tasakok egyes állatoknál jól felismerhető, kék színűek, másoknál fehérek. A kutatók szerint támadáskor a kék zsákokkal rendelkező termeszek különösen agresszívan viselkednek: harapnak, ugyanakkor szabadon engedik mérgező rakományukat.

Az akcióba viszont bele is halnak. A kék zsákocskákban lévő folyadék hatásosabbnak bizonyult, mint a fehérekben lévő. A tudósok feltételezése szerint az idősebb állatok fejlesztik ki ezt a fegyvert és készek is bevetni. További vizsgálatok fényt derítettek arra, hogy a folyadék speciális mirigyekben képződik a bőr alatt, és akkor fejti ki teljes hatását, ha a termeszek nyálával keveredik.

*Együttműködést kell tanulnunk a hangyáktól *
A hatékony együttműködés a hangyák sikerének kulcsa - állítják a kutatók, akik szerint az apró rovarok munkamódszere az embereket is hozzásegítheti a jobb döntéshozatalhoz. A Current Biology című folyóiratban közölt tanulmány szerzői azt vizsgálták, hogy az egyedül és a csoportban élő hangyák, miként választanak fészket maguknak. A hangyáknak először két, majd nyolc fészek közül kellett választaniuk. A potenciális otthonok fele mindkét esetben sérült, illetve lakhatatlan volt.

*



*

Az eredmények szerint az egyedül élő hangyák rosszabb döntéseket hoztak, amikor nyolc fészek közül kellett választaniuk, mint akkor, amikor csak két lehetőségük volt. A csoportban élő hangyák azonban mindkét helyszínen jobban szerepeltek.

"Azt hiszem, hogy az emberek esetében azért lehet mindez érdekes, mert hajlamosak vagyunk túltöltődni az információkkal - és ez az egészségünkre, valamint a hatékony döntéshozatali képességünkre is kártékony hatással lehet"

- magyarázta Stephen Pratt, az Arizonai Állami Egyetem élettudományi intézetének munkatársa, aki a laboratóriumában dolgozó hallgatóval, Szaszaki Takaóval közösen végezte a vizsgálatot. Az eredmények azt sugallják, hogy az egyedül élő hangyák jobb döntéseket hoztak, amikor kevesebb lehetőség közül kellett választaniuk, mivel ekkor nem voltak elárasztva információkkal. A csoportban élő társaik pedig azért teljesítettek jobban, mert a tagok a döntéshozatali eljárás csupán egy-egy részéért voltak felelősek.

"A közösségben élés sok áldozatot követel a tagoktól, éppen ezért a hangyáknak némi előnyt is kell szerezniük belőle" - húzta alá a szakember. - A döntéshozatal terhének megosztásával a kolóniák elkerülik azokat a hibákat, amelyeket az egyedül élő állatok követnek el, amikor túl sok információ árasztja el őket. A hangyák esetében pedig az a legnagyszerűbb, hogy pontosan látjuk, miként viszik véghez mindezt anélkül, hogy bármelyiküket is túlterhelnék". Pratt szerint a kutatók most teljesebb képet szeretnének kapni arról, hogy miként képes ez a hangyatársadalom úgy dolgozni, mint egy részekre darabolt agy."


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 22)

Mályvacukor írta:


> Ha már kedvenceid lettek a hangyák, egy kis érdekesség róluk.
> 
> *"ÉRDEKES FELFEDEZÉSEK A HANGYÁKRÓL
> 
> ...


Köszi szépen, tényleg érdekes volt!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 25)

Már 3 lakója van a farmomnak. Tegnap is találtam egyet az utcán, közel a lakásomhoz, meg ma is. Egyelőre nem bántják egymást, vélhető hogy ugyanabból a bolyból valóak.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 29)

Project cancelled.

Időközben szert tettem több hangyára is, volt olyan is hogy 8 lakója volt a farmnak. Sajnos azonban, e hangyák egymást ölik, holott megesküdnék rá, hogy ugyanabból a bolyból valóak. Néha meg csak úgy minden látható ok nélkül felfordulnak és kész. Pedig van kajájuk bőven, tettem be nekik mézet, magvakat, tésztát, banándarabkát, frissen meggyilkolt bogarat, húsdarabot... Persze vizük is volt. Hiába. Továbbá, egyetlen falatot se esznek a zseléből, amivel érkezett a farm, holott elvileg az azért volna hogy azt egyék, és alagutakat rágcsáljanak belé! Nem teszik.
Állandóan csak fejjel lefelé mászkáltak (amíg éltek) a farm tetején, ki akartak jutni. Szerintem egymásnak is azért estek, mert stresszesek voltak. Nem tudom mi miatt.

Amikor ma reggel csak egyetlen élő hangyát találtam benne, de az is az utolsókat rúgta, feladtam. Kikanalaztam a zselét is a budiba, lehúztam, a farmot kipucoltam, kimostam, most tök üres. Nem tartok egy hullaházat a lakásomban... Lehet hogy majd ha elmúlik a csalódottságom, teszek egy új próbát, akkor már homokot pakolva a zselé helyére, de egyelőre nem sürgős.


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Május 29)

Sajnálom hogy nem sikerült!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 29)

Beka Holt írta:


> Sajnálom hogy nem sikerült!


Én is. Vagyok most egy deeply disappointed...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 29)

Tobb kitartas kell, es nem feladni egybol.
Nem lehet venni valamilyen allat kereskedesbe hangya csaladot?
Egy gyerek se adhatja fel ilyen konyen ha allatot akar tartani, de te mar azert felnottel, szoval turelmesebbnek kellene lenni.
A vilag legnagyobb kincse a szabadsag, lehet akiket szereztel azok nem birjak a fogsagot.

http://info-now.org/ants/AntFarms.php
http://www.antscanada.com/queen-ants-for-sale/
http://www.antstuff.net/
http://www.trulia.com/voices/Home_Buying/I_made_an_offer_for_a_single_family_that_appears_t-230576

Holnap megkerdeem a lanyom o hol veszi a pokjanak a kajat mert ott van mindenfele bogar es hangya.....


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 29)

Mérgemben kissé átrendeztem a szobámat. Ha már úgyis takarítok (még ha csak a hangyafarmot is...). Itt az USA-ban 3 féle ágyméret van elterjedve, amiből a közepes méretű neve „Queen”. A legnagyobbé meg „King”. Na eddig nekem ilyen „Queen” méretű ágyam volt, de pár hete felfeslett a sarkában a... az izé... borítás vagy minek nevezzem. Csak eddig lusta voltam vele foglalkozni. Gondoltam, megfordítom a matracot, jó az úgy még... de lusta voltam, na. Ma azonban megmérgesedtem a hangyákok miatt, nekiestem az ágynak... És kidobtam az egészet a kukába. Fene se fogja forgatni... gazdag amerikai pasas akinek a bőre alatt is pénz van, nem alszik használt szaron. Szereztem egy másik ágyat, de kisebb méretűt. Minek nekem nagy ágy, úgyse él nő velem... De ennek se raktam be a vázát, csak úgy letettem a matracot a földre. Akarommondani a szőnyegpadlóra. Tiszta japán stílus, mintha tatamin aludnék. A régi ágynál mindig bevertem a lábamat a vázába. És így könnyebb takarítani is, mert csak felemelem a matracot ami úgyis kisebb mint a Queen ágy esetén, kiporszívózok alatta oszt' jólvan. Gondolom mondani se kell, amióta e szobában élek, egyszer se volt eddig takarítva az ágy alatt... na most bepótoltam, s ezentúl ha akarom megint, könnyebb is lesz. Persze most hogy békaperspektívából nézek körbe innen lentről, át kellett helyeznem a számítógépeimet is, mert az éjjeliszekrényen túl magasan lettek volna, de megoldottam ezt is. Tök hangulatos most a kéró, s több a helyem is, mert az ágy kesekenyebb.

Azt tervezem, következő beruházásom egy futópad lesz. Olyan, ami árammal müxik, van benne egy komplett célkomputer mindenféle edzésprogramokkal, stb. Az ára nem izgat, bőven van rá pénzem, csak még nem tudtam eldönteni, hova pakoljam, mert minden hely foglalt. Ez meg azért jó nagy darab ugyebár. De hátha később megjön majd az ihlet.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


> Tobb kitartas kell, es nem feladni egybol.
> Nem lehet venni valamilyen allat kereskedesbe hangya csaladot?
> Egy gyerek se adhatja fel ilyen konyen ha allatot akar tartani, de te mar azert felnottel, szoval turelmesebbnek kellene lenni.
> A vilag legnagyobb kincse a szabadsag, lehet akiket szereztel azok nem birjak a fogsagot.
> ...


Értékelem a jószándékodat, de tudod, más ám az ha az ember maga vadássza össze a lakót... Amúgy, szerintem ez úgy sikerülhet ha igenis szerzek királynőt. Csak a megtermékenyített királynőt. Egyedül azt. Akkor nincs aki bántsa... Ellenben hamarosan lepetézik, lesznek kishangyái, dolgozók természetesen, akik remélhetőleg nem bántják az anyjukat sőt segítik. És azoknak a hangyafarm lesz az OTTHON, nem akarnak mindenáron kimenni oda, vissza az igazi otthonukba hiszen ott születtek, az az igazi otthonuk...

De az USA törvényei szerint hangyakirálynőt nem szállítanak, nem küldözgetnek, írtam ezt asszem a topiknyitóban is. Szóval, majd nekem kell beszereznem valahogyan. Kiásni vagy mittudomén. Netán ha szerencsém lesz és kifogok egy hangyarajzást a környéken...


----------



## sirion01 (2016 Május 29)

elnézést, hogy belekotyogok , de lenne egy javaslatom igaz, hogy nem hangya, de próbálj meg törpe édesvízi garnélát tartani nano akváriumba . Aranyosak , igénytelenek, viszont cserében folyamatosan matatnak , nyüzsögnek , nem beszélve arról, hogy kertészkedni is lehet az akváriumba. 


kezdésnek a neocridina fajokat javaslom , színváltozat az az amelyik tetszik 

itt egy kis összefoglaló:

http://akvafarm.hu/-garnelak.html


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Május 30)

sirion01 írta:


> elnézést, hogy belekotyogok , de lenne egy javaslatom igaz, hogy nem hangya, de próbálj meg törpe édesvízi garnélát tartani nano akváriumba . Aranyosak , igénytelenek, viszont cserében folyamatosan matatnak , nyüzsögnek , nem beszélve arról, hogy kertészkedni is lehet az akváriumba.
> 
> 
> kezdésnek a neocridina fajokat javaslom , színváltozat az az amelyik tetszik
> ...


Kedves vagy, de akváriumot soha se! Nem létezik! Sokkal jobban szeretem ugyanis a halakat annál, hogy kinyírjam őket... Nem nekem valóak. Egy akvárium rengeteg gondopzást igényel. Nagyon kell ügyelni a vízhőmérsékletre, oxigéntartalomra, mittudomén. Meg rendszeres etetés, növényeket bele, figyelni az algásodást... És ez csak az amiről én is tudok, mennyi minden lehet ezen kívül még! Tippelem, te sokkal szakértőbb vagy e témában mint én, tudnál még sorolni efféléket.

Direkt azért választottam a hangyákat, mert nem sok minden kell nekik, igénytelenek (a többi állathoz képest), legalábbis EZT OLVASTAM róluk. Aztán még ez se sikerült... Mi lenne a halakkal?!

Tudom amúgy mi lenne velük. A főnököm irodájában volt akvárium. Ott úszkltak benne a kis mittudoménmilyen halak, volt betéve a víz alá egy nagy Buddha-szobor is, üreges, egy barlang volt a halacskák számára... Tök hangulatos volt. Működött jól vagy 2 évig. Egyszrcsak a halak másnap nem éltek... Holott minden működött, oxigénadagoló, hőmérsékletfigyelő, automata szenzorok, világítás... Mégis az Örök Akváriumba költöztek...

Vízcsere, tisztítás, másnap hozott egy zacskóban újabb halakat a főnök. Berakta, úszkáltak, elvoltak... Másnap mind halott. Senki nem tudta miért. Megmérgesedett, kiöntötte a vizet, tisztítás, beszórt homokot, víz most nincs csak egy kis műanyag tepsiben... most halak helyett egy teknősbéka az egykori akvárium lakója. Egyelőre semmi baja. naponta salátával eteti.


----------



## sirion01 (2016 Június 1)

Az , hogy a halak egyik napról a másikra mitől pusztultak el , az passz ehhez így kevés az infó, találgatni lehetne , de sok értelme nincs . 
A második ment viszont olyant nem szabad csinálni, hogy indítasz egy akváriumot , majd másnap bele a halakat. Ha indítasz egy akit akkor minimum 2 hétig üresbe kell járatni, hogy a biológiai egyensúly kialakuljon, csak utána mehetnek bele a halak , de akkor se egyszerre, mert különbem hirtelen terhelik a vizet és a lebontó baktériumok nem győzik a nagy terhelést. 

De visszatérve az eredeti javaslatra én garnélákat javasoltam , nem halakat , egy kb 35 literes akváriumba eléggé igénytelenek, ha heti egyszer kapnak egy 10-15 % vízcserét akkor már vidáman elvannak , és ezek a garnélák 2.5 /3.5 cm nőnek , én tíz darabot raktam egy 35 literes aksiba most 20 vannak, de a szaporulat egy részét én elcserélgetem. Olyan 35-40 db lehet egy ekkora akváriumba, úgy hogy ne okoznak problémát. Algát ők megeszik egyedül az üveg esetleges algásodásával lehet gond, nálam arról négy süncsiga gondoskodik. Heti egyszer tíz perc a vízcsere, tehát nemigazán van vele gond. Növényzetnek meg valamilyen mohát bele. Pl Jávai moha , karácsony moha .... van több fajta és ezek is mutatósak és igénytelenek, kőre fára lehet őket rögzíteni.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2016 Június 1)

sirion01 írta:


> Az , hogy a halak egyik napról a másikra mitől pusztultak el , az passz ehhez így kevés az infó, találgatni lehetne , de sok értelme nincs .
> A második ment viszont olyant nem szabad csinálni, hogy indítasz egy akváriumot , majd másnap bele a halakat. Ha indítasz egy akit akkor minimum 2 hétig üresbe kell járatni, hogy a biológiai egyensúly kialakuljon, csak utána mehetnek bele a halak , de akkor se egyszerre, mert különbem hirtelen terhelik a vizet és a lebontó baktériumok nem győzik a nagy terhelést.
> 
> De visszatérve az eredeti javaslatra én garnélákat javasoltam , nem halakat , egy kb 35 literes akváriumba eléggé igénytelenek, ha heti egyszer kapnak egy 10-15 % vízcserét akkor már vidáman elvannak , és ezek a garnélák 2.5 /3.5 cm nőnek , én tíz darabot raktam egy 35 literes aksiba most 20 vannak, de a szaporulat egy részét én elcserélgetem. Olyan 35-40 db lehet egy ekkora akváriumba, úgy hogy ne okoznak problémát. Algát ők megeszik egyedül az üveg esetleges algásodásával lehet gond, nálam arról négy süncsiga gondoskodik. Heti egyszer tíz perc a vízcsere, tehát nemigazán van vele gond. Növényzetnek meg valamilyen mohát bele. Pl Jávai moha , karácsony moha .... van több fajta és ezek is mutatósak és igénytelenek, kőre fára lehet őket rögzíteni.



Nem, nem... Látod, te is e postodban mennyi mindent írtál amihez érteni kéne. Süncsiga... Moha... Meg gondoskodni arról, hogy a szaporulatot elajándékozzam valakinek. És ha nincs kinek? Márpedig nem lesz. Eléggé magányosan élek. És nem szeretném megölni a „felesleget”. Nem mintha irtóznék tőle hogy megöljek állatokat, mert megteszem ha muszáj, például krumplibogarakat, vagy szúnyogot, de öltem már állatot azért is hogy megegyem - tyúkokat, kacsát, libát, de még kecskét is... Szóval nem vagyok egy szívbajos fajta. De nem akarok belekezdeni egy hobbyba ahol előre látom, hogy miatta rendszeresen gyilkolnom kéne! Még ha csak kis rákokat is.

Igazából ha hiszed ha nem, eléggé „letargiázott” az is hogy a hangyáim kinyírták egymást. Én abban a hitben voltam, hogy annak a néhánynak amiket berakok oda, „arany életet” biztosítok, tömöm őket csemegével, jól érzik majd magukat... Erre lett egy hullaház belőle. Nem httem volna, hogy még a hangyákban is ekkora a szabadságvágy. És ilyen stresszesek lesznek. Azt hittem csak hülye biuológiai robotgépek, majdhogynem semmi értelemmel, s lehet hogy ez még igaz is, de úgy tűnik ha eszük nincs is sok, érzelmeik már vannak, legalább részben.

Ezek után ezt simán feltételezem a garnélákról is. És egészen biztos, hogy több odafigyelést igényelnének, mint amire képes lennék. Szóval köszi a jószándékodat, de nem, ez nem nekem való.

Új ötletem az, hogy esetleg megtanulok szintetizátorozni. A szintinek biztos nincsenek érzelmei, s nem lesz stresszes attól se ha akár hetekig nem foglalkozom vele, csak ül a sarokban.

Illetve ha kifogok egy hangyarajzást, lehet hogy megpróbálkozom a dologgal megint, ha találok királynőt. Ha meg nem, hát nem.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 1)

szecsőd írta:


> Én inkább megszabadulni szeretnék a hangyakolóniámtól. Már szétrágtak egy kerítést meg egy pergolát, most az ablakunkba fészkelték be magukat. Csak remélni tudom, hogy nem mentek bele a tetőbe. Több, mint egy centis hangyák, szívesen elviheti bárki.


*
*Kedves Szecsőd!*
_Nem akarlak elkeseríteni, nincs szándékomban. Az elmúlt héten láttam a tévében, hogy Amerikában, Canadában nagyon elterjedtek a termesz-hangyák. Az a borzalmas, hogy először észre sem lehet őket venni, csak akkor, amikor a ház szinte összeomlik. Ott mutatták, hogy vannak hivatalos termesz-irtók, mint vállalkozók. Ők aztán a ház körül a földbe, meg mindenhová tesznek olyan anyagot, amitől a termeszek, elpusztulnak. Kutyára, macskára nem mérgező. Ezt mondták, de ha megrendeled, kérdezd meg! Sajnos ez olyan borzalmas fertőzés, hogy minden évben egy halom pénzbe kerül az irtás, s mindig vissza és vissza jönnek. 
Nincs szándékomban elkeseríteni, elképzelhető, hogy számodra csak az a lehetőség, hogy eladod és tovább viszed a családodat, egy másik házba, másik utcába, másik kerületbe. Közelbe nem szabad, mert a termeszek bizonyos körön belül "pusztítanak" és szaporodnak. Tehát a fertőzött területtől minél messzebb kell az új házat megvásárolni. Sőt megvásárlás előtt "nyomozni" kell a környékben, nehogy ott is termesz-fertőzés legyen. 
*
Nem volt szándékomban rossz hírekkel traktálni, de nem szeretném, ha még nagyobb bajba kerülnél a termeszek miatt. Addig kell eladni a házat, amíg nem látható a fertőzés. 
Minden, de minden jót kívánok!
*
Más. Itthon a küszöbömre kívülre és belülre is szórok egy csíkot. Kristály cukrot és SÜTŐPORT összekeverek, s azt szórom ki. A hangyák belakmározzák, viszik a bolyba is, a többiek is eszik, mert szeretik a cukrot, s közben egy idő után a sütőportól felrobbannak. Tudom, tudom, egy egy gonosz eljárás, de nem szeretném azt, hogy akár a konyhaszekrényemben, akár a ruháimba belemásszanak.
Nem tudom, elépzelhető, hogy a termeszek is megennék a csalit? Kristálycukor+SÜTŐPOR keveréket? Talán elpusztulnának? A boly-t kellene fellelni, s oda a közelbe leszórni. Talán megsegít ez az praktika? A magyar hangyák megeszik, s nincs is a házban, sőt a tornácon sem, néha egy-egy kóbor betéved, de azt meg én söpröm és bedobom a vécébe, s rájuk húzom a vizet. De nagyon ritkán találok hangyát. Az általam javasolt módszer azért jó, mert a kutya a sütőpornak megérzi az ízét, talán az illatát is, ő nem eszik belőle, nem mérgező. Ez fontos! A macskák sem szeretik. Tehát nem mérgező. Ez fontos!
*
Sok szerencsét és kitartást, minden jót kívánok!_
*G.B.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 1)

Mályvacukor írta:


> Ha már kedvenceid lettek a hangyák, egy kis érdekesség róluk.
> 
> *"ÉRDEKES FELFEDEZÉSEK A HANGYÁKRÓL
> 
> ...


_*Kedves Mályvacukor!*
Rendkívül érdekes volt, amiket leírtál. A méhek u.ilyen szervezett "társadalomban" élnek, mint a hangyák. Valóban elképesztő. De bármennyire is dolgosak, szorgosak - nem szeretném őket a házunkon belül látni, de velük együtt élni pedig végképpen nem.
Köszönöm a beírásod.




*G.B.*_


----------



## idei vakvarjú (2016 Június 2)

Egy kis plusz 
http://hangyafarm.hu/hangyak/


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Június 18)

Van valami történés? Vagy még semmi új? 



advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Netán ha szerencsém lesz és kifogok egy hangyarajzást a környéken...


----------

